# Episode 16: Mutants Thank Rocky for TAPS!



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

The Canadian Connection (Shane and Jeff) take a look at four, well actually five, titles from Fox Home Entertainment. We have an early look at X-Men: The Last Stand and Thank You For Smoking. We were also able to get a preview of the an early film starring Tom Cruise and Sean Penn along side [...]

More...


----------

